# Transcripts of degrees



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm applying for PR as a skilled worker and in the instruction booklet, I've been asked to send original transcripts of all degrees in university sealed envelopes. 

The problem is I graduated in 1994 which is more than 10 years ago in Australia.

Is it sufficient then for me to just submit the notarised copies of my degree ?


Many thanks in advance!
K


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

kccc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm applying for PR as a skilled worker and in the instruction booklet, I've been asked to send original transcripts of all degrees in university sealed envelopes.
> 
> ...


Probably not. Contact your university. Universities are used to these requests. I graduated in 1986 in the UK and was able to get transcripts many years later.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

we had to apply to the university where we attended to pass onto cic direct it does cost but it has to be done


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

patient man said:


> we had to apply to the university where we attended to pass onto cic direct it does cost but it has to be done


Thanks All,

I managed to call my Uni - and I was pleasantly surprised - they quickly traced my records and sent it off on the same day.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Nothing to worry about lol


----------

